

Show HN: Interactive Bash Utilities - ertug

Hello HN,<p>After some quick hacking, I have managed to extract some of the things in my .bashrc I find useful to make a library.<p>Maybe the most interesting part is prompt.sh. It displays the return code of the last command along with an error message. The error message comes from a look-up table using the last command run and the return code.<p>Please let me know what you want to see in such an utility library.<p>https://github.com/ertug/bash-utils
======
poisonbit
You can turn all that elifs on prompt.sh into a case/esac.

I've returned to screen from tmux, since it manages vertical split. I've
something similar for auto-screen. But my configuration avoids nested screen
sessions (i.e. ssh to host A, and then from host A to host B, both with the
same .bashrc configs), like this:

[[ -x $( type -P screen ) ]] && \ [[ -n "$SSH_CONNECTION" ]] && \ [[ "x$TERM"
!= 'xscreen' ]] && screen -dR

~~~
poisonbit
err... formating issue, delete the '\' chars for a single line.

------
Omni5cience
Interesting, I don't have time to dig into it right now, but I'm always
interested in cool dotfile stuff.

